
The ATS Programming Language - dan-robertson
http://www.ats-lang.org
======
doublec
If you're looking for more "Why ATS", or where it can be used, I've written a
number of blog posts on using features of ATS:
[https://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/index.html](https://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/index.html)

------
enlyth
This is a very fast command-line tool to count lines of source code, written
in ATS:

[https://github.com/vmchale/polyglot](https://github.com/vmchale/polyglot)

------
AzzieElbab
[https://youtu.be/zt0OQb1DBko](https://youtu.be/zt0OQb1DBko)

Highly recommended watching this before you dive into ATS

~~~
scythe
"Video unavailable" for me. Anyone else?

~~~
microcolonel
Same here.

I think it's accidentally truncated, the full video id here:
[https://youtu.be/zt0OQb1DBko](https://youtu.be/zt0OQb1DBko)

~~~
sitkack
I came here to recommend the same video, "A (Not So Gentle) Introduction To
Systems Programming In ATS" by Aditya Siram". There was probably 200-250 in
the room for this talk and another 10k viewers of this video, which pretty
damn cool. Some of those chuckles from the audience are mine. Thanks Aditya,
Strangeloop and Hongwei Xi!

------
dan-robertson
There is an introductory talk from strange loop too:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zt0OQb1DBko](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zt0OQb1DBko)

------
z3t4
Plus for showing code. But I'm a bit confused. Does ATS have a network
library? Or a 2d canvas library ? Does it compile to JS !? I would like to see
some more real life examples, maybe some simple games like tic tac toe, or a
network chat server/client, or what are you supposed to use the langauge for,
besides solving fibonacci ?

~~~
rurban
ATS did beat C++ in the benchmark game. Plus it's a much safer language, with
proper contracts and a proper typesystem. It's more comparable to ADA/Spark
(just a more C like syntax, not Pascal), than Coq/Agda or any JS based
language.

~~~
pjmlp
Actually, the ATS compiler did beat a couple of specific C++ compilers, to be
precise.

~~~
cx101
If it beat g++ and clang++, then it would most likely also beat icc and Visual
Studio.

The story that icc generates faster code has been a myth for a long time.

Or is there another compiler that you have in mind?

~~~
pjmlp
PGI for example.

Many HPC centers happen to believe on the icc myth.

Although my point was not to mix languages with implementations.

------
stewbrew
I first learned about ATS when it came out on the top (2nd, 3rd?) of the
benchmark game. That was years ago. Did it gain any real world traction in the
meantime? It seems ATS was removed from the benchmark game since then.

~~~
gridlockd
Same here.

I was impressed with its speed, but then I found that the reason ATS is so
fast was that you basically just write C code in it to get it be fast. It's
pointless to benchmark as a language of its own.

~~~
vmchale
It has a backend via C and thus GCC, but it enables some things that plain C
doesn't due to making certain things easier, plus the ABI for functional
programming stuff matches up very cleanly with the hyper-optimized stuff.

